# Difficulty conceiving after miscarriage



## Clarrie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all, 
We've been ttc for 18 months now. I got pg last summer but had a m/c at 7 1/2 weeks, and have been trying ever since with no luck - 9 cycles now. Complication is that when I fell pg last summer we had two weeks of false BFNs until pg confirmed at 6 weeks. The doc in the epu said that the false BFNs were because there was something wrong with the pg from the start (though before the m/c the midwife and doc said there was no reason why all shouldn't be ok).
Since then we've had an appointment at the infertility clinic (thanks to sympathetic gp) but were told they wouldn't help until a year had passed since the m/c, as they think we'll conceive naturally (unsympathetic specialist!). But I'm worried that there's a prob with implantation, or immunity system issues with me, and that's why i had the m/c and BFNs (weak embryo/not enough hcg or progesterone?) and why I've not conceived since. I want to know if women with confirmed implantation/immunity (ie body rejecting the embryo) issues hav had the same negative situation of it taking ages for a pg to show up, followed by miscarriage.
I'm stuck with self-diagnosis at the mo, as docs won't help yet


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi clarrie, came across your post and just wanted to say i am so sorry for your loss, i also know what it is like to have unsympathetic doctors, i have suffered two concurrent miscarriages and no testing will be dont untill i have a third ( its like they are willing it to happen) i also have had to pretty much self diagnose and think mine may be due to low progesterone as in both pregnancies it was low so have managed to wangle some progesterone support from another doctor which i just have to test out and see if it works when i fall pregnant again. sorry i cant really help much i just wanted to say how sorry i was that you suffered a loss and hope you get the answers you are looking for and that someone else can help with your question x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Clarrie,
I see that you are 36. If you can possibly afford it please consider going to a private IVF clinic asap. They certainly won't put you off for a year. (chance are they would see you next week!) Fertility problems only get worse with age, and unfortunately for some of us this can happen quite quickly.
They will ask you to get tests done to check your fertility, and receommend treatment for tcc. 
They are unlikely to be able to tell you why you had your miscarriage though. The vast majority of people who have miscarriages do go on to have a baby    (just don't leave it too late!)
xx
elcf


----------



## Clarrie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Jenna,
Thanks for replying - I'm so sad to hear about your losses too, though it is good to get in touch with others who understand. I've heard that they won't investigate m/c until you've had three, and that sounds like such a heartbreaking thing to have to go to - it must be so hard going through this process knowing that you almost have to jump through (devastating) hoops just to get help.
But if it's any comfort a good friend of mine last year suffered two m/c within 3 or 4 months of each other, waited 3 months (d&c) then got pg again and now has a gorgeous 6 month old boy. I know she was 'expecting' the third m/c and to then get help, but turned out none was needed. So it's not inevitable 
I'm really interested to hear about your low progesterone diagnosis though - how did you know it was low in your pg? I've had mine tested but only when not pg, and was told it was ok then, but it's obviously when you're pg - or an embryo's trying ti implant - that it's important! How did you get the progesterone from your doc? Lots of luck to you though - seems to me that low pregesterone levels could play a huge part, so if you're going some way to fix this then sounds like you can be very hopeful x


----------



## Clarrie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi elcf,
It's hard to read your post tbh (which is what I know you're being - thanks  ) because I am panicking about my age, and that's why I'm so upset that the specialist made me wait another 6 months - I so feel that time is running out. But I have had hormones, thyroid and FSH levels checked etc and they say there's nothing there to cause alarm - but what they look at is so basic and there could be a zillion other things going on.
We can't afford financially to just bypass the one free icsi/ivf NHS option though. Of course, you have to balance out how long can you wait, but I guess that everyone along this road has to make a decision based on finances too  'Course, we'd find the money if I knew for sure that that's what we were going to have to do eventually ... how do you find that balance/make that decision? And I do still hope that we may do it 'naturally' (prob with some drugs!), and I guess see ivf as an option that's still a way away yet. Is that misguided though? I do have a friend who's gone straight to ivf (husband v low s count) and must admit I have though 'at least you're getting some action taken, and know there's a good chance it will work'! I'm sure that sounds like I don't understand but I do know how devastating that is for her - but it just seems a contrast from my wilderness of no help, no advice, no action!!!!
Elcfoxy, sounds like you have experience of your fertility changing quite quickly though. What happened with you?
Thanks again for your reply - it's just hard to hear the truth (that I should be panicking!) but I know we all have to face it sometimes


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Clarrie - nothing in particular happened. I just got older    
Why would going private bypass your nhs treatment? clinics ask you if you want your GP informed. you can just tick the box that says no.
I would urge you to at least get the tests done - amh in particular. then you will have a better idea if you want to risk waiting. The younger you are, the better chance you have of it working. simple as.


----------



## Clarrie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, am thinking about it - tests at least, as you say. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi hun,

thanks for positive story abut your friend, i also hope i am third time lucky. i found out about my progesterone as i have day 21 bloods done due to having clomid to help me ovulate so i knew that with my first pregnancy my levels was at 141.9 at 7 days past ovulation, pregnancy seemed to be going fine, went in for my scan and was devestated to find there was no baby or sack so then had my hcg and progesterone done again, by this time i was nearly 6 weeks and my progesterone had dropped from 141.9 at 3 weeks pregnant to 18.2 at nearly 6 weeks and it just kept dropping. during my second miscarriage i didnt even get past 5 weeks but as it was just 4 weeks after my m/c i was asked to go to the early pregnancy unit for blood work to make sure the positive pregnancy test i had got wasnt from the first m/c which showed the hcg was not doubling but was def a new pregnancy due to the level it was at and this time my progesterone was 30.7 which again i was told was on the low side but better than my first pregnancy, i was told to expect a m/c and 10 days later it happened and i bleed for 3 weeks. 
I researched on the internet about progesterone problems and found it was linked to PCOS which is what i have so was fairly confident this might be my problem but obviously i am no doctor and just clutching at straws. i spoke to my GP about it but he said it had to be a consultant who prescribed it so i went to my consultant but he was too busy and couldnt get hold of him but i was very fortunate that his secretary was off sick and another lady answered the phone who worked for another gyne and i was lucky enough that she prescribed it for me not knowing me from adam and i have already started taking it, if i dont get a positive pregnancy test on tuesday then i will stop taking it and try again. sorry for the very long message, but wow that feels good to get off my chest. hope that helps a little xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

* WELCOME TO FF*
*clarrie*

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Clarrie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Jenna,
I'm so sorry that you've gone through that. Seeing that empty scan is devastating, and I can't imagine what it must be like to go through that twice in two months. 
I think it's great and shows huge strength that you're doing something about it though, and it sounds to me like there's no reason why what you're doing won't work. This is where I'm at too, self medicating, but with a bit less evidence than you! Since last month I've been taking red clover, raspberry leaf, aspirin, evening primrose oil and cough medicine to prep my womb lining and thin my mucus (sorry if TMI!) and i don't even know if those are problems for me! Just a bit of a partly-informed guess really, and I figure that it can't hurt (though I've since stopped the first two as i've read conflicting reports). But what else can you do? You sound like me - you can't sit around and do nothing (seeing as though the NHS won't help us). Just waiting for your appointment/to test/for things to go wrong is so difficult - I need to feel I'm finding things out. Also, I felt I was fobbed off when I did get to see a specialist, so the better informed I am the better I'm placed to fight my corner when I next get to see someone. Grrrr!
Lots and lots of luck hon, and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you get the big positive   xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hey hun,

it is def worth doing all the research you can before seeing a specialist as they always seem to fob u off but when u know what your talking about they take you more seriously. i had terrible troubles at the begining as i was only 21 when i started and i was fobbed off as a child wanting a child when i was an adult who knew what she wanted. this site is def the best place to be, it is packed full of info and lots of other ladies have been where u are and can give the best advice to point you in the right directiong. i wish you all the luck in the world to get the right help and to get your long awaited for baby and thank you for ur good luck wishes.xx


----------

